# Sigue lineas con PIC 16F648A



## daniel_gg26 (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola:

necesito su ayuda, por que ando demasiado perdido, tengo que entregar un proyecto escolar y soy principiante en eso, y necesito hacer un carrito seguidor de una linea blanca sobre un fondo negro, ya tengo los motoreductores, mi PIC, mi grabador, el MPLAB, winpic 800 y casi todo mi ciercuito, lo estoy haciendo con sensores QRD1114, necesito la ayuda para crear el programa en MPLAB para este proyecto.

Gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 19, 2007)

Cual PIC? 16F648? o 16F628A

Y cual es tu requerimeinto exactamente ?


----------



## daniel_gg26 (Dic 19, 2007)

tengo los dos PIC, tanto el 628 cmo el 648, ya que son las mismas hojas tecnicas, y lo que kisiera saber es el programa o mas bien dicho las instrucciones para que pueda funcionar mi proyecto, ya que apenas empiezo en esto y no nos han enseñado mui bn a crear los programas

Gracias.


----------



## Guachuchon (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola daniel

Para Hacer un seguidor de linea ni siquiera necesitas un PIC, pero si así lo deseas, tendras que hacer un circuito con los pares emisor/receptor de infrarojos (tienes que verificar que los niveles  de voltaje que entrega el receptor sean lo suficientemente diferentes para blanco y negro como para meter esta señal en un comparador--hecho con un opamp sin realimentar, con la entrada inversora conectada al emisor y la no inversora a una referencia que debes ajustar con un potenciometro-- ) esto despues pasa por un transistor que pasa esto a niveles lógicos y entra a algun puerto del pic, que deberá ser configurado como entrada.

El programa es bastante simple: es verificar el estado de las entradas al pic (por ejemplo los 4 bits menos significativos del PORTB) y de acuerdo a sus valores lógicos, apagar o encender los motores conectados a casa rueda del móvil.

si estas interesado, yo hice hace poco un móvil de estos asi ke puedo darte las figuras de los 
esquématicos del invento, pero el código no lo tengo, porque mi compañero de grupo lo hizo, pero te puedo ayudar a hacerlo si me lo pregutas con tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola cumpa!
Tu sabes programar algo en assembler? Porque si no, entonces mándanos un dibujo del robot (ubicación de sensores), además, qué tipo de motores usas (paso a paso, servo, o normal) y de allí alguien de nosotros podría hacerte un programita ejemplo...

Saludos!


----------



## alexkar (Jul 6, 2009)

hola.... soy novato en esto.. alguien tendra información de un seguidor de linea basado en micro 8051.. tambien viene incluido el senseor QRD114.. he visto varios pero con el sensor CNY70 sin mas nada cualquier información haria util para su utilizacion....


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 6, 2009)

hola yo hice un seguidor de linea..con los CNY70 y un pic 16f628a con los comparadores internos, lo porgrame en c, en que program quieres hacerlo en .asm, o .bas o en .C?
el seguidor de linea le puse que si se terminara la linea pueda girar en busca de una linea...use  2 potenciometros y dos transistores 2n2222 para controlar la potencia de los motores, y una pila de 9volt para el circuito y 4 pilas AA,  para los mototes. es simpe pero dime en que lenguaje lo quieres?


----------



## alexkar (Jul 6, 2009)

EN lenguaje C.. me lo pidieron


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 6, 2009)

aqui esta un pequeño programita que hice para un seguidor de linea


```
#INCLUDE<16F648A.h>
#fuses HS,NOWDT,MCLRE,NOLVP
#use delay(clock=20000000)

#define G_DERECHA PIN_B0
#define G_IZQUIRDA PIN_B1

void config(void){
	set_tris_a(0X2F);
	set_tris_b(0x00);
//RA0 AL SENSOR
//RA3 HACIA EL POTENCIOMETRO DE 100Kohms
//RA1 AL SENSOR
//RA2 AL POTENCIOMETRO DE 100kohm
	setup_comparator(RA0_RA3_RA1_RA2);
	output_b(0X00);
}

void main(void){
	int POSICION;
	config();
	POSICION=0;
	//C1 == AL SENSOR IZQUIERDO
	//C2 == AL SENSOR DERECHO
	//
	//empieza el programa
	do{
		if(C1==0 && C2==0){
			POSICION=3;
			output_high(G_DERECHA);
			output_high(G_IZQUIERDA);
		}else if(C1==0 && C2==1){
			POSICION=1;
			output_low(G_DERECHA);
			output_high(G_IZQUIERDA);
		}else if(C1==1 && C2==0){
			POSICION=2;
			output_low(G_IZQUIERDA);
			output_high(G_DERECHA);
		}else if(C1==1 && C2==1){
			output_b(POSICION);
		}
	}while(TRUE);
}
```


----------



## alexkar (Jul 7, 2009)

ok gracias george.. tratare de mejorarlo ya con el que voy a trabajar es con el 8051.. gracias por la información....


----------



## atricio (Oct 14, 2009)

pueden darme un consejo como que no mas debo tomar en cuenta para la programacion es decir como deben ir posicionados los sensores para que  siga el carrito muchas gracias  por la ayuda que me puedan prestar


----------



## dasmania (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola amigos me podrias ayudar con el codigo en pic basic pro, de ante manos gracias


----------



## atricio (Mar 15, 2010)

busca en el gogle seguidor de lineas hiperyon es un robot facil pero no esta hecho con 16f84a esta con el 628A te pude servir de mucho


----------



## dasmania (Mar 16, 2010)

Gracias amigo por contestar, el tema que referiste me ayudo mucho.


----------



## atricio (Mar 18, 2010)

ese es el objetivo ayudarnos con lo poco o mucho que sepamos de nada


----------



## fabis (May 12, 2010)

hola a toda la comunidad  si me podrian ayudar con mi proyecto, es un carrito seguidor de lineas bombero, su funcionamiento consiste en que el carro tiene que seguir lineas negras con el sensor cny70, pero cuando detecta fuego ensiende una bomba de agua, tiene que llevar un sensor de fuego estoy usando el comparador lm324 con un fototransistor que el pulso que va ser controlado con el pic 16f877a, quisiera que me ayudaran a hacer el circuito y el programa en pic basic
gracias.


----------



## hersamu (May 16, 2010)

alguien lo puede hacer en assambler el mismo seguidor pero con la condicion de que cuando no alla linea se apaguen los motores


----------



## atricio (May 17, 2010)

chuuuuuuuuuta loco no te parece mejor hacerlo en otro lenguaje de programacion es mas facil y versatil y sobre todo rapidisimo


----------



## lyrico310 (Jun 11, 2010)

necesito desarrollar el programa kon winpic con este pic solo ke no se komo disponer los sensores y los motores servos


----------

